# Amounts of citric acid and baking soda for diy co2



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

200 grams of each? What you'd do is find the density of each in g/cm3, convert g to cm3 and convert cm3 to cups. If I knew the exact amounts of each I could and would calculate that for you, if you wanted.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes 200 grams of each. Yeah if you could help that would be appreciated!


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, here you go. I attached a picture of my work. If I'm wrong hopefully somebody will tell me but I'm pretty sure I got it, lol. 

Unfortunately the conversion from cm3 to cups is not a pretty one, so the numbers aren't very even. You'll have to do a bit of guesstimating in your measurements. 200 grams of citric acid is ~0.51 cups. Call it half a cup. Baking soda is a little trickier, with 200 grams ~0.38 cups. 0.38 cups is equal to 6.08 tablespoons so 6 tablespoons might be a better measurement.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for your help. Im going to give it a try on Monday!


----------



## PaulRightiGuess (Mar 7, 2021)

ScottW said:


> I know it says 200 grams but unfortunately I dont have access to a scale. Is there a way to measure it out in cups?


.51 cups


----------

